# Big Tujunga Canyon vs. Angeles Crest Hwy?



## rocco

Which route is more difficult, starting in Sunland and going up Big Tujunga Canyon and Angeles Forest Hwy then down Angeles Crest Hwy to La Canada or the opposite direction?

...and while I'm asking I might as well inquire about Little Tujunga because I haven't done that route yet.


----------



## achiral

rocco said:


> Which route is more difficult, starting in Sunland and going up Big Tujunga Canyon and Angeles Forest Hwy then down Angeles Crest Hwy to La Canada or the opposite direction?
> 
> ...and while I'm asking I might as well inquire about Little Tujunga because I haven't done that route yet.


I don't know that I have a preference in terms of difficulty. However, there is generally quite a bit more traffic on the Crest than on Big Tujunga. For that reason, I prefer to go up Big Tujunga and down the Crest (one can generally keep up with traffic on the way down).

Also, I think that the scenery on Angeles Forest/ Upper Big Tujunga is slightly nicer - and there is plenty of time to look at the scenery during the climb.


----------



## rocco

achiral said:


> I don't know that I have a preference in terms of difficulty. However, there is generally quite a bit more traffic on the Crest than on Big Tujunga. For that reason, I prefer to go up Big Tujunga and down the Crest (one can generally keep up with traffic on the way down).
> 
> Also, I think that the scenery on Angeles Forest/ Upper Big Tujunga is slightly nicer - and there is plenty of time to look at the scenery during the climb.


Yesterday I rode up Arroyo, Linda Vista, Highland, Chevy Chase, Angeles Crest Hwy. Then I went down on Angeles Forest Hwy and Big Tujunga to Oro Vista. I went up Oro Vista and Foothill at Sunland to Tujunga Canyon Blv. From there I went down through Montrose, down Descanso, Chevy Chase, Highland, Linda Vista and Arroyo.

The hardest part of the whole thing started at half a mile up the straight section leading into the first bend on Angeles Crest as it runs up from Foothill in La Canada. Overall I don't know exactly what the grade situation are but I was at my AT (168 to 172bpm) almost the entire way up from Green Ln. to Cleer Creek station. 

The traffic situation going up was so so. I stopped at Cleer Creek station to to get water and I talk to the ranger on duty. He recommended going on week days between 10am and 2pm which seems logical. He said there are tons of auto and motorcycle wreckes up there but surprisingly few accidents involving cyclist. Maybe I'm wrong but I feel more concerned about the traffic when going down because I use way more space on the road. 

Big Tujunga seemed like the safest way down but there were significant head winds and a few rises which slowed the descent.

I'm suspecting that going up Big T/Angeles Forest and down Angeles Crest would be less physically demanding but more challenging going down. Big T/Angeles Forest gians over a longer distance with some tail wind and three or four reprieves. Big T starts off gently but Angeles Crest hits you hard after the first half mile. On the other hand Angeles Crest offers more shade from the sun than Big T which is an advantage going up but a disadvantge going down. There are many more blind curves with heavier traffic going down Angeles Crest as compaired to Big T.


----------



## achiral

I haven't ever really had any traffic issues (other than exhaust) on any of the canyon roads. People usually leave enough space going up - and going down through the twisties, you can keep up with most vehicles. Green Street to Clear Creek is a great TT though, eh?  

Yeah - the first section of the crest is steep. If you are in for an even steeper hill, I'll give you one to try. After the hill past the Shell station, you'll curve right, go straight with a little downhill, then go left and start climbing again. Take a right on Skyline Drive (in the middle of the golf course). Follow that down for about 1 mile+. You will eventually get to a sign that says 'dead end'. At that intersection, take a right down Crown St (I'd double check the road name in the Thomas Guide). Then come right back up. Crown and the first section of Skyline is some of the steepest climbing around, although it is only a mile total or so.

I don't know how long you have been out here (so I apologize ahead of time if you already know this), but go out to Azusa and ride GMR, GRR, West Fork, etc. before winter. It ices up on some of those roads and they don't always clear them. Some great climbing with almost no traffic (in the case of San Gabriel West Fork, the road is closed to all traffic from the crest all the way down to about a mile past the OHV area). GMR was closed to traffic on the south side the last time I rode it also.


----------



## il sogno

*Glendora Mt. Road*



achiral said:


> I don't know how long you have been out here (so I apologize ahead of time if you already know this), but go out to Azusa and ride GMR, GRR, West Fork, etc. before winter. It ices up on some of those roads and they don't always clear them. Some great climbing with almost no traffic (in the case of San Gabriel West Fork, the road is closed to all traffic from the crest all the way down to about a mile past the OHV area). GMR was closed to traffic on the south side the last time I rode it also.


When was the last time you rode it? I have been thinking of riding it again and was wondering if it is closed to traffic now.


----------



## achiral

il sogno said:


> When was the last time you rode it? I have been thinking of riding it again and was wondering if it is closed to traffic now.


Mid-August, I think? GMR is open from East Fork to GRR, but not from GRR to Azusa. GRR is open. 

There were a few areas where it looked like the road was starting to fall off of the cliff, so I would guess that it is more or less permanently closed.


----------



## mickey-mac

*Ditto*



achiral said:


> I don't know that I have a preference in terms of difficulty. However, there is generally quite a bit more traffic on the Crest than on Big Tujunga. For that reason, I prefer to go up Big Tujunga and down the Crest (one can generally keep up with traffic on the way down).
> 
> Also, I think that the scenery on Angeles Forest/ Upper Big Tujunga is slightly nicer - and there is plenty of time to look at the scenery during the climb.


This is exactly the way I liked to do it and for the exact same reasons. I always felt much safer descending AC then climbing it, especially on weekend mornings when most of the traffic is headed up the hill. OTOH, I'd rarely see cars going up Big T, even on otherwise busy weekends. And achiral correctly points out that the scenery is nicer on Big T and can better be enjoyed at climbing speed.


----------



## rocco

achiral said:


> I haven't ever really had any traffic issues (other than exhaust) on any of the canyon roads. People usually leave enough space going up - and going down through the twisties, you can keep up with most vehicles. Green Street to Clear Creek is a great TT though, eh?
> 
> Yeah - the first section of the crest is steep. If you are in for an even steeper hill, I'll give you one to try. After the hill past the Shell station, you'll curve right, go straight with a little downhill, then go left and start climbing again. Take a right on Skyline Drive (in the middle of the golf course). Follow that down for about 1 mile+. You will eventually get to a sign that says 'dead end'. At that intersection, take a right down Crown St (I'd double check the road name in the Thomas Guide). Then come right back up. Crown and the first section of Skyline is some of the steepest climbing around, although it is only a mile total or so.
> 
> I don't know how long you have been out here (so I apologize ahead of time if you already know this), but go out to Azusa and ride GMR, GRR, West Fork, etc. before winter. It ices up on some of those roads and they don't always clear them. Some great climbing with almost no traffic (in the case of San Gabriel West Fork, the road is closed to all traffic from the crest all the way down to about a mile past the OHV area). GMR was closed to traffic on the south side the last time I rode it also.



I seemed like a few people really cut it close when they passed me going up but I'm still alive.

Green Ln to Clear Creek is a though TT for sure. If someone wants to know what their AT is doing that climb is a good way to find out. Having a 39 x 26 really came in handy.

I've only been here for a year now but I have ridden up N San Gabriel Rd/39 up to East Fork Rd. Last time I checked GMR is still closed. I hear people are riding up there on the weekends but I think the traffic on NSGR and EFR is too busy on the weekends for a safe trip. I'll do GMR sooner or later.

Anyway, I think Angeles Crest Hwy is also harder than NSGR/39 but I don't know about how it compares to GMR yet.

I've read about the Mt. Wilson Ride on SoCalCycling.com and I'd like to do it but the site only says that it starts at "Some guy's house in Burbank". I'd like to know where that "some guy's" house is so I can do it.


----------



## rocco

mickey-mac said:


> This is exactly the way I liked to do it and for the exact same reasons. I always felt much safer descending AC then climbing it, especially on weekend mornings when most of the traffic is headed up the hill. OTOH, I'd rarely see cars going up Big T, even on otherwise busy weekends. And achiral correctly points out that the scenery is nicer on Big T and can better be enjoyed at climbing speed.


I wouldn't go on AC on a weekend and I'd only do it between 10 and 2 on a weekday. I'd bet Big T is good traffic wise anytime.


----------



## rocco

achiral said:


> Mid-August, I think? GMR is open from East Fork to GRR, but not from GRR to Azusa. GRR is open.
> 
> There were a few areas where it looked like the road was starting to fall off of the cliff, so I would guess that it is more or less permanently closed.



Can you clarify or confirm whether I understand?

Last time I checked in June GMR was closed from EF all the way back down to Glendora. 

As of August GMR is open to GRR but not all the way down to Glendora? You think GMR from GRR down to Glendora may be closed permanently?

GRR is open to Mt. Baldy and Mt. Baldy RD is open down to Claremont?


----------



## mickey-mac

*You might be surprised*



rocco said:


> I wouldn't go on AC on a weekend and I'd only do it between 10 and 2 on a weekday. I'd bet Big T is good traffic wise anytime.


Very few cars come <i>down</i> AC on weekend mornings. I certainly want to descent AC on a weekend afternoon, but any time before noon is pretty quiet. When I descended AC in the morning on weekends, I'd typically be passed by no more than 2-3 cars. On the rare occasion I went up AC on weekend mornings, it was usually more like 20.


----------



## rocco

achiral said:


> I haven't ever really had any traffic issues (other than exhaust) on any of the canyon roads. People usually leave enough space going up - and going down through the twisties, you can keep up with most vehicles. Green Street to Clear Creek is a great TT though, eh?
> 
> Yeah - the first section of the crest is steep. If you are in for an even steeper hill, I'll give you one to try. After the hill past the Shell station, you'll curve right, go straight with a little downhill, then go left and start climbing again. Take a right on Skyline Drive (in the middle of the golf course). Follow that down for about 1 mile+. You will eventually get to a sign that says 'dead end'. At that intersection, take a right down Crown St (I'd double check the road name in the Thomas Guide). Then come right back up. Crown and the first section of Skyline is some of the steepest climbing around, although it is only a mile total or so.
> 
> I don't know how long you have been out here (so I apologize ahead of time if you already know this), but go out to Azusa and ride GMR, GRR, West Fork, etc. before winter. It ices up on some of those roads and they don't always clear them. Some great climbing with almost no traffic (in the case of San Gabriel West Fork, the road is closed to all traffic from the crest all the way down to about a mile past the OHV area). GMR was closed to traffic on the south side the last time I rode it also.



How is it going up further on SGR past EF?


----------



## rocco

*Who has the big 411 on all the climbs?*

I hope I'm not being too greedy for information but I'm eager to know.

Does anyone know what the average and most extreme grades are on Big T, AF, AC, Mt. Wilson Rd, SGR, EF, GMR, GRR and Mt. Baldy Rd.?

How are Little T, Sand Canyon Rd, Soledad Canyon Rd and Placerita Canyon Rd?

Which are the least difficult and which are the most?

If I went up AC should I be able to handle the Mt. Wilson New Years Day Ride or the other climbs I've listed?

Thanks for the info. everyone.


----------



## achiral

rocco said:


> Can you clarify or confirm whether I understand?
> 
> Last time I checked in June GMR was closed from EF all the way back down to Glendora.
> 
> As of August GMR is open to GRR but not all the way down to Glendora? You think GMR from GRR down to Glendora may be closed permanently?
> 
> GRR is open to Mt. Baldy and Mt. Baldy RD is open down to Claremont?


A couple of times in July or August, I rode up East Fork, up the north side of GMR, GRR to Baldy and back, down GMR to Azusa, back to Pasadena.

There was traffic (minimal) from East Fork up GMR to GRR. However, the gates were closed for descending GMR directly into Glendora. I don't think it will be permanently closed, but it looks like there is enough damage that it may take several years to shore up. Although all the winter slides have been cleaned up, there was quite a bit of gravel in the corners.


----------



## rocco

mickey-mac said:


> Very few cars come <i>down</i> AC on weekend mornings. I certainly want to descent AC on a weekend afternoon, but any time before noon is pretty quiet. When I descended AC in the morning on weekends, I'd typically be passed by no more than 2-3 cars. On the rare occasion I went up AC on weekend mornings, it was usually more like 20.


Thanks for the info. 

I guess I'm the cautious type. I get nervous thinking about some moron coming up behind me too fast while I'm taking sweeping turns through the corners. I'm also afraid someone will hit me head on when they drift out of their lane when I'm sweeping through a corner going down the other way. I figure I'm safer when I'm slowly going up because I need a very small amount of space at the side of the road as compared to when I'm going down fast.

I talked with the ranger on duty at Cleer Creek station and he told me there are tons of accidents up there. He was telling me that they seem to happen in clusters. He also told me that two motorcyclist collided head on up there recently and the carnage was extra bad.

I wonder if going down AC mid-day on a week day and is also as good or better?


----------



## achiral

rocco said:


> How is it going up further on SGR past EF?


If you continue on San Gabriel/Azusa Canyon past East Fork, common nomenclature is that it is called west fork. This will take you past the entrance to the OHV area, past the entrance to Rincon-Red Box fire road, and then start you climbing up towards Crystal Lake. Eventually, this road connects with route 2 just past Cloudburst Summit (10+ miles past Newcomb's on Angeles Crest). The road is closed to traffic from about 1 mile past the OHV area all the way to the crest. 

One thing to consider on this route. Since Crystal Lake is closed, there is no water from Glendora all the way to Newcombs. Most of this is not shaded - and includes something over 6000' of elevation gain. Every time I've been past Crystal Lake in 'winter', the wind has been brutal.


----------



## achiral

rocco said:


> So you went up from Azusa on SGR/39 to EF to GMR to GRR to Mt. Baldy then back the same way?


I rode down the closed section of the road. It's nice with no traffic - you just have to take it easy in the corners because of the rocks.

Just hop over the barriers - some of the best mountain riding anywhere with no traffic...


----------



## rocco

achiral said:


> A couple of times in July or August, I rode up East Fork, up the north side of GMR, GRR to Baldy and back, down GMR to Azusa, back to Pasadena.
> 
> There was traffic (minimal) from East Fork up GMR to GRR. However, the gates were closed for descending GMR directly into Glendora. I don't think it will be permanently closed, but it looks like there is enough damage that it may take several years to shore up. Although all the winter slides have been cleaned up, there was quite a bit of gravel in the corners.



So you went up from Azusa on SGR/39 to EF to GMR to GRR to Mt. Baldy then back the same way?


----------



## rocco

achiral said:


> If you continue on San Gabriel/Azusa Canyon past East Fork, common nomenclature is that it is called west fork. This will take you past the entrance to the OHV area, past the entrance to Rincon-Red Box fire road, and then start you climbing up towards Crystal Lake. Eventually, this road connects with route 2 just past Cloudburst Summit (10+ miles past Newcomb's on Angeles Crest). The road is closed to traffic from about 1 mile past the OHV area all the way to the crest.
> 
> One thing to consider on this route. Since Crystal Lake is closed, there is no water from Glendora all the way to Newcombs. Most of this is not shaded - and includes something over 6000' of elevation gain. Every time I've been past Crystal Lake in 'winter', the wind has been brutal.


Oh... I see what you meant by WF now. Man you're a gluton to be riding all the way up there. You must be serious mountain goat.

I've heard of Newcombs but I haven't figured out where that is yet.


----------



## rocco

achiral said:


> I rode down the closed section of the road. It's nice with no traffic - you just have to take it easy in the corners because of the rocks.
> 
> Just hop over the barriers - some of the best mountain riding anywhere with no traffic...


Oh OK... So hoped the gate and went down GMR to Glendora. I think I'd do that one with a partner or two for safety.


----------



## achiral

rocco said:


> Oh... I see what you meant by WF now. Man you're a gluton to be riding all the way up there. You must be serious mountain goat.
> 
> I've heard of Newcombs but I haven't figured out where that is yet.


No mountain goat rides a 60cm frame... Let's leave it at that  I have a bear of a time keeping up with the little folk - I'm still trying to beat 35 minutes from Green Street to Clear Creek.

The mountain riding out here is incredible - no cars on the closed roads, good scenery, the altitude gets you away from most of the smog in the summer. No traffic lights. 

On the closed roads, I've been fortunate enough to ride alongside coyotes and foxes, one mountain lion and a couple of bobcats. You get the early morning owl every once in a while, suicide squirrels, tarantulas (again, usually in the early morning), and those crazy fast western fence lizards. Sunrise over the mountains - watching the sun rise over a snow capped Mt Baldy is incredible. 

You simply don't get this on city streets. Which means learning to survive and love the climbs.


----------



## rocco

achiral said:


> No mountain goat rides a 60cm frame... Let's leave it at that  I have a bear of a time keeping up with the little folk - I'm still trying to beat 35 minutes from Green Street to Clear Creek.
> 
> The mountain riding out here is incredible - no cars on the closed roads, good scenery, the altitude gets you away from most of the smog in the summer. No traffic lights.
> 
> On the closed roads, I've been fortunate enough to ride alongside coyotes and foxes, one mountain lion and a couple of bobcats. You get the early morning owl every once in a while, suicide squirrels, tarantulas (again, usually in the early morning), and those crazy fast western fence lizards. Sunrise over the mountains - watching the sun rise over a snow capped Mt Baldy is incredible.
> 
> You simply don't get this on city streets. Which means learning to survive and love the climbs.



Geez being that I'm a Chicago guy I think I'd crap my bibs if I saw a cougar up there or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## il sogno

rocco said:


> I hope I'm not being too greedy for information but I'm eager to know.
> 
> Does anyone know what the average and most extreme grades are on Big T, AF, AC, Mt. Wilson Rd, SGR, EF, GMR, GRR and Mt. Baldy Rd.?
> 
> How are Little T, Sand Canyon Rd, Soledad Canyon Rd and Placerita Canyon Rd?
> 
> Which are the least difficult and which are the most?
> 
> If I went up AC should I be able to handle the Mt. Wilson New Years Day Ride or the other climbs I've listed?
> 
> Thanks for the info. everyone.


I've done the lower part of Little Tujunga. It's not very difficult at all. Mostly small rolling hills. Haven't done the steeper half yet. 

I have a question of my own. If I am riding from the valley over towards the Griffith Park area, what is the best way to access Chevy Chase or Angeles Crest from there?


----------



## Bixe

*Angeles High Country*

I concur with Achiral and Mickey Mac regarding the ACH coming up out of Alta Dena. The traffic can be hairy depending on your timing and traffic tolerance level.
When I don't care to deal with the traffic, I'll drive up ACH to Clear Creek or even the Red Box Station and ride from there either the Little Tujunga loop, Mt. Wilson Road and/or ACH to Big Pines (SR138) and back.

Here's PlanetUltra's page on the Angeles Crest Century on October 1. As always, the rider limit was reached months ago, but that certainly doesn't keep you off the road.

Here's SoCalVelo's page on the San Gabriel Canyon/GMR/GRR... If you are into self torture, you might ride the GMR, GRR and Baldy Road up to the Ski Lifts. That last section to the Lifts can provoke divine epiphanies....

Glendora Mountain Road looking north towards San Gabriel East Fork; Mt. Baden Powell in the background.









Glendora Ridge Road with Mt. Baldy behind... Yes, that is the same road continuing along the ridge to the right.


----------



## rocco

Bixe said:


> I concur with Achiral and Mickey Mac regarding the ACH coming up out of Alta Dena. The traffic can be hairy depending on your timing and traffic tolerance level.
> When I don't care to deal with the traffic, I'll drive up ACH to Clear Creek or even the Red Box Station and ride from there either the Little Tujunga loop, Mt. Wilson Road and/or ACH to Big Pines (SR138) and back.
> 
> Here's PlanetUltra's page on the Angeles Crest Century on October 1. As always, the rider limit was reached months ago, but that certainly doesn't keep you off the road.
> 
> Here's SoCalVelo's page on the San Gabriel Canyon/GMR/GRR... If you are into self torture, you might ride the GMR, GRR and Baldy Road up to the Ski Lifts. That last section to the Lifts can provoke divine epiphanies....
> 
> 
> 
> Glendora Mountain Road looking north towards San Gabriel East Fork; Mt. Baden Powell in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glendora Ridge Road with Mt. Baldy behind... Yes, that is the same road continuing along the ridge to the right.



Cool! Thanks for all the great info.

Your pictures are quite beautiful.


----------



## rocco

il sogno said:


> I've done the lower part of Little Tujunga. It's not very difficult at all. Mostly small rolling hills. Haven't done the steeper half yet.
> 
> I have a question of my own. If I am riding from the valley over towards the Griffith Park area, what is the best way to access Chevy Chase or Angeles Crest from there?



This is one of Lance Armstrong's training routes.

I would take Glenoaks Blvd East. Be mindful that when you get to where Rossmoyne meets Gleanoaks from your left you need to make a right hand turn to stay on Gleanoaks. If you go straight you will find yourself on Ethel st. 

Follow Glenoaks as it curves around and eventually you'll arrive at Chevy Chase Dr. 
Turn left onto Chevy Chase Dr and climb up about 4.5 miles until you get to Foothill Blvd. Hang a right onto Foothill and immediately move over to the left turn lane. Turn left onto AC.

You also can ride East on Glenoaks and go one block past the right turn at Rossmoyne which is Glendale Ave. Turn left and go North on Glendale Ave which becomes N Verdugo Rd. You'll encounter a couple of places where the road splits off and on and then off agian from Canada Blvd. If you always choose the right hand fork you'll stay on N Verdugo Rd which is good. After go up about 3.5 miles you will arrive at an intersection in Montrose. You will meet up with Honolulu Ave. on your left and Verdugo Blvd on your right. Hang a right onto Verdugo Blvd which will merge with East bound Foothill Blvd after a 1.5 miles. Go about two blocks/1000' East on Foothill and you will arrive at AC on your left hand side.

These routes may seem complicated but they are really quite easy. I recommend you reference my instructions next to the map on yahoo.com to get the full picture... no pun.

I hope that helps.


----------



## HXTi

Hey its nice to hear other people are riding that nice loop too. I see a lot of folk riding up and down on the weekends. I haven't done it in a while though. Rocco you originally asked which direction was more difficult. I think its hard to say because each route is different. Angeles Crest is just steep at the beginning like you guys mentioned and the rest is pretty moderate gradient wise but it goes on for a long time with little respite. Its pretty constant as you know. If I do the opposite loop I take honolulu and go through some streets, I forget the names, and end up on foothill and then turn off on Mt Gleason rd and hit the big tujunga rd there. The route has some semi-long rollers but the difficult part is the last climb up to meet AC. Its just over 3 miles long and its a bit steeper than the avg. gradient up AC. The part that sucks though is that once you turn right onto AC it still winds around and has a bit of moderate climbing to finally reach that ranger station where you can turn left to go to Mt. Wilson or right to go back down to foothill. Its not steep but it feel harder because of all the climbing you've done previously. 

However it can't be considered that hard because I'm a clydesdale and I go up using regular cranks with 11-23 and I once did that last 3mile part in the big ring for a power session (bad idea but made it). I've also taken my wife up there on the tandem several times. The nice thing about the tujunga route is there is a shoulder pretty much the whole way while AC doesn't have one that's worth anything. 

I will add that I'll never do the route on a busy day......went up on a friday afternoon once with a buddy and a serious accident occurred in a spot we had passed minutes earlier on the way up. We saw the carnage on the way back down from the junction pt. If I do the route its always early early mornings on the weekend and no cars are out at 6-7am (a great way to start a day). Its just the occasional grp of motorcyclists who go whizzing by which really sucks when you're going down hill and can't hear them until they fly by with pipes a blarring or if you are caught at the apex of a right hand corner or the exit of a left hand corner. But its all good because I used to be a crotch rocket, knee dragging fool back in the day. Then I came to my senses and now only have bicycles for a glimse of that thrill. 

Bit lengthy but maybe it gives you some useful info.


----------



## etowns

hey guys....keep me in mind in about a year from now. i would love to do any of these rides with you. i just started riding, so im building base, but these rides sound amazing. i usually race a vintage car up angeles crest to mount wilson on early weekend morns (of course within limits and with extreme caution), but lately have been dreaming of _riding_ it. i figure, in about a year or so, i will be in shape enough to ride it. for now, im having trouble getting home from my nightly rides of griffith park to my spot in silverlake. all in all, road cycling has been an eye opener, and simply awesome.

see you soon....hopefully
eT


----------



## Pierre

I went yesterday up the Angeles Crest to Clear Creek, and I totally agree, if you have time, 10-12 on a weekday is much better regarding traffic than wee-end days. Even week-end days are not too bad if you are careful, I feel much safer there, than a bit farther away on Palomar mountain road.

Pierre


----------



## The Walrus

Big Tujunga is a raceway for commuters who live in the Antelope Valley and work in L.A. After driving through there a few weeks ago during the afternoon rush hour, there's no way I would ride there except during mid-day, mid-week hours.


----------



## Squeegy200

There is some beautiful riding up in the Angeles forest. 
I went up Glendora Mtn Road this past saturday and it was still closed. The sign says closed to cyclists and hikers M-F. But they can ride it on Saturday and Sunday. East fork has traffic and Glendora Ridge has light motorcycle traffic all the way up to the Cow Saddle. 

Going to go up again this next Saturday as the weather will be ideal once again.


----------



## il sogno

Squeegy200 said:


> There is some beautiful riding up in the Angeles forest.
> I went up Glendora Mtn Road this past saturday and it was still closed. The sign says closed to cyclists and hikers M-F. But they can ride it on Saturday and Sunday. East fork has traffic and Glendora Ridge has light motorcycle traffic all the way up to the Cow Saddle.
> 
> Going to go up again this next Saturday as the weather will be ideal once again.



Thanks for the update Squeegy, I had been wondering about the open/close state of Glendora Mtn Road. Thinking of doing it myself if I can get out there.


----------

